# Viktor Ullmann



## Albert7

One of the most obscure composers. Hey there guy, I would like to check out your works too.


----------



## clavichorder

I believe viola dude made me aware of this composer. I was very impressed by the piano works I heard. Very tragic how he died in the internment camps.


----------



## ptr

Not obscure at all! I have about ten discs with his music, a composer is obscure if You cant find any trace of him even on Youtube!

Sorry to be a nit pick!

/ptr


----------



## Blancrocher

ptr said:


> Not obscure at all! I have about ten discs with his music


If ptr only has 10 recordings of this composer, "obscure" isn't a strong enough term. I think we'd do better to say either that he's "unknown" or "never in fact existed."


----------



## ptr

Blancrocher said:


> If ptr only has 10 recordings of this composer, "obscure" isn't a strong enough term. I think we'd do better to say either that he's "unknown" or "never in fact existed."


That seem like an endorsement of the "Entartete Musik" concept!  ... But FWIW, I usually check the ArkivMusik site for relevant exposure info, at the moment they list 39 discs with music by Victor Ullmann and for me, that is at least 38 to many for being anywhere near "obscure"..

Just sayin', not having heard of a composer, don't make him/her "obscure"! 

/ptr


----------



## schigolch

In October, 2013, I attended in Zaragoza a performance of Viktor Ullmann's opera _Der Kaiser von Atlantis_. Now, it will be staged in June 2016 at Madrid's Teatro Real, one of the leading opera houses in Europe.


----------

